# Burstner T660 instrument panel IT96



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone have an old panel for a Nexxo T660, part IT 96 with a panel meter, that is non-functional? When you bought a new one, did you have to exchange the old one?
Ed


----------

